# Good on-line knife store?



## joeygil (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi folks,

I lost my trusty Delica on a hike a few weeks ago, and keep finding myself in need of a cutting tool.

I want to stick to a SpyderCo Delica, but can't find it at any of the local sporting good stores anymore.  Can anyone recommend a good on-line store with a decent price?

I spotted the 3" version (what I want) on CheaperThanDirt.com, but I'd like the 4th gen version of the knife.  I saw it on KnifeCenter.com, but couldn't find any reviews of the site.

Any other recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 8, 2008)

Ultimate Outdoors:

http://www.ultout.com/

I've bought quite a few knives, reloading components, and holsters, and have always had good service.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2008)

I like www.knifecenter.com, but you may be surprised by what you can find on eBay or AMazon.


----------



## joeygil (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys.  KnifeCenter was out of stock, so I ended up ordering from an Electronics place of all places (Keenzo) - as they were well rated and had it it stock.  I also finally got the Tri-Angle sharpener too.  Just got a good set of kitchen knives, and want to keep them sharp too.


----------



## BLACK LION (Aug 18, 2008)

google.com 

find anything you want just type it in  

seriously


----------

